# a little late but....



## horsegirl (Aug 11, 2010)

hello all , i finally figured out how to crop /edit photos , so now i can post .
this is a little late but , I am so proud of my boy , he only has 2 points left for his ch, he got both his majors as a pup , and i haven't shown him that much. 
thanks for looking!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Congrats! He is gorgeous.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Congrats on your trial and here's a big bigger picture for us all to see...


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Congrats-very nice looking dog!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Congrats! Gorgeous dog!!!


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

Congrats! Very handsome boy!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

very handsome!! congrats to you both


----------



## horsegirl (Aug 11, 2010)

thanks everyone!! He is not perfect so he will not be used for breeding , but he is the best dog I have ever owned, his temperament , strength and soundness are awesome.
He is within the standard at 26 1/2 " and weighs 75 lbs, at the shows he is always the shortest dog , but most of the time he is the dog with the most substance.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

horsegirl said:


> thanks everyone!! He is not perfect so he will not be used for breeding , but he is the best dog I have ever owned, his temperament , strength and soundness are awesome.
> He is within the standard at 26 1/2 " and weighs 75 lbs, at the shows he is always the shortest dog , but most of the time he is the dog with the most substance.


He sounds absolutely perfect for

AGILITY!!! Beauty plus brains, right? :wub:


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Very pretty!


----------



## horsegirl (Aug 11, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> He sounds absolutely perfect for
> 
> AGILITY!!! Beauty plus brains, right? :wub:


I never thought of agility , I know that as soon as he gets his confirmation CH I am going to try something else with him , I might just have to do some research here in MN and find an agility club and check it out.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

He is beautiful. Congratulations on all the showing, and the majors.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

horsegirl said:


> thanks everyone!! He is not perfect so he will not be used for breeding , but he is the best dog I have ever owned, his temperament , strength and soundness are awesome.
> He is within the standard at 26 1/2 " and weighs 75 lbs, at the shows he is always the shortest dog , but most of the time he is the dog with the most substance.


Actually I think he is oversize in height! The standard says 24-26" for males.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

as long as he is balanced, that is ok in the AKC show line dogs. In fact, he IS probably one of the smallest out there.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

What is "most substance"?


----------



## horsegirl (Aug 11, 2010)

thanks for the input , yes at 26 1/2 he is definitely the smallest. By substance I mean , body mass , bone and head. hope that make sense???


----------



## horsegirl (Aug 11, 2010)

selzer said:


> He is beautiful. Congratulations on all the showing, and the majors.


thanks , I have learned a ton and met some life long friends showing.


----------



## horsegirl (Aug 11, 2010)

codmaster said:


> Actually I think he is oversize in height! The standard says 24-26" for males.


ok , had my friend help me measure him.... 25 1/2 -26" , you'd think I was a man always exaggerating about height and size LOL


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

horsegirl said:


> ok , had my friend help me measure him.... 25 1/2 -26" , you'd think I was a man always exaggerating about height and size LOL


Perfect! Heh! Heh!

Mine is almost 27", so too big too. But we will keep him anyway! (3 yo)


----------

